# C7 herniation



## whitelml (Sep 27, 2016)

So about a year ago i had a disc herniation in the neck (C7) that had a nerve root pinched and caused some SEVERE pain down my left arm.  Went through my should, tricep, forearm and made 2 fingers numb.   It was bad enough I went for the surgery first hand, which was luckily just making room around that nerve root.  I was off pain meds 2 days after the surgery.   Long story short I've been back at the weights for several months.  Finally getting my numbers up again.  But I'm now having reoccurring symptoms of that nerve.  Not near as severe, but definitely noticeable.  I've steered clear of my power lifting style since I'm assuming that's how it happened in the first place.     P.s. My doc said I have no restrictions.  

Is there anything I need to be avoiding or can do to prevent this from getting worse ?    Thanks


----------



## bugman (Sep 27, 2016)

Last June, i had c6 and c7 fused.  They went through my throat though.  I honestly haven't had any issues.  I started lifting as soon as dr gave me the all clear.   You know your body, don't push for new limits at first.   Even though the dr gave you the "no restrictions" label, you have to remeber, you had surgery and it takes time to come back.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 27, 2016)

Focus on building the muscles of the upper back to support the structures.  I wouldn't toss a squat bar on there just yet but you could likely front squat.

An important cue that I give damn near every client is about protecting the neck from shit like this.

"Pack the neck" what this means is eyes level pull the head back and then without looking down try and give yourself a double chin.  Don't move that head position.


----------



## DF (Sep 27, 2016)

Was it a disc removal & fusion surgery?  I could be as simple as inflammation in the area or it could be scar tissue developing.  Do you have any follow up with your doc? if So make sure you let them know.


----------



## whitelml (Sep 27, 2016)

No there wasnt any disc removal or fusion.   Doc just removed bone and ligament to make room around the nerve.  I've been only doing front squats be like you said pillar I'm still not ready for the bar back there.   Packing the neck is an exercise my physical therapist gave me after surgery and is something I still do.    Last appt. I had with doc was 6 weeks after the surgery.  Everything has been golden until now.  It's not a horrible pain, but I find myself eating ibuprofen more than I should.  Maybe that nerve is becoming inflamed from being beat around so much ?   Hell idk..........


----------



## whitelml (Sep 27, 2016)

And i appreciate the advice fellas. !


----------



## snake (Sep 28, 2016)

Damn brother. Hit the high reps from here on out and don't feel bad if you need to not squeeze one more out of a set. Long term; think about your health.

Injuries suck! I applaud you for for getting back on the horse.


----------



## DF (Sep 28, 2016)

It's hard to say what it maybe.  If it starts to get progressively worse though I'd recommend making a follow up appointment with your doc.


----------



## whitelml (Sep 29, 2016)

Alright.  I'll be keeping things light and pay closer attention to things.   Hopefully just inflammation.   Thanks fellas


----------

